# State Championships this weekend!



## Stac3y (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm competing in a state championship tournament this weekend (this is the kind you have to qualify for by earning points all year and being in the top 5 in your region). I will be competing in weapons kata, empty hand kata, and sparring. 

I feel ready, though my stamina is still low from having had the flu a few weeks ago--at my age, it takes a while to get back to 100%--but I shouldn't have to spar more than a few rounds, since I'm seeded high.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ATC (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck, you'll be fine.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2009)

Best of Luck


----------



## dbell (Dec 12, 2009)

Best of luck and skill this weekend!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's great! Best accomplishments & enjoy, its not everyday you can be at the top ; )


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2010)

Videos, neh? Good luck.


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 4, 2010)

wade said:


> Videos, neh? Good luck.


 
Here they are. 2nd in kata, 3rd in sparring, zip in weapons kata.

















 
(in the sparring video, I'm the one in the red gear.)


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice! I liked the energy in your Kata, it was refreshing & commanding at the same time, you took your time & everything looked clean. 

I see you used the infamous Tessen as well! Unique, something quite different to see but none the less inspiring. 

Never really cared for point sparring, but great job!


----------



## dbell (Jan 4, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> Here they are. 2nd in kata, 3rd in sparring, zip in weapons kata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First things, first, great last name. 

You did well in your Forms Kata, but I didn't see much weapons use in your weapons kata?  Fan is a hard weapon to compete with though, as there are few people that can teach you the interstices of the art.  I'm not much into point sparring, but not 100% sure pointing was done well for you.  The lady in white gear got more points that I thought she should have....

Good job all around though!


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 4, 2010)

dbell said:


> First things, first, great last name.
> 
> You did well in your Forms Kata, but I didn't see much weapons use in your weapons kata? Fan is a hard weapon to compete with though, as there are few people that can teach you the interstices of the art. I'm not much into point sparring, but not 100% sure pointing was done well for you. The lady in white gear got more points that I thought she should have....
> 
> Good job all around though!


 
Thanks! I like your name, too. 

The problem with fan is that its use is, well, kind of subtle. A lot of the movements that are legitimate techniques don't really look like much. I agree that I need to add more use of the weapon to that kata, though.

As for the sparring, you've got a good eye, and that's all I should say about that.


----------



## dbell (Jan 5, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> Thanks! I like your name, too.
> 
> The problem with fan is that its use is, well, kind of subtle. A lot of the movements that are legitimate techniques don't really look like much. I agree that I need to add more use of the weapon to that kata, though.
> 
> As for the sparring, you've got a good eye, and that's all I should say about that.



I'm very familiar with the fan, and it's subtle use, but in the form you used, there could have been about 23 more uses of the fan.  I saw many places you could have done more distraction, jabbing, etc. using the fan.  That said, it looked good.

On the sparring, was the line judge we could see to the left of the screen from the same school as the lady you were fighting?  He gave her way more points than I would have!


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 8, 2010)

dbell said:


> I'm very familiar with the fan, and it's subtle use, but in the form you used, there could have been about 23 more uses of the fan.  I saw many places you could have done more distraction, jabbing, etc. using the fan. That said, it looked good.
> quote]
> 
> If you have the time and inclination, I'd love to hear any suggestions you have for additions to the kata, or any dissection of it. I'll take any help I can get.


----------

